# Help getting my grove back.



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if any of you ladies (or men I guess) have any suggestions for me. I feel like I'm lost my groove, not mentally but physically. 

In May my son graduated high school, at the end of June my daughter got married, and in the middle of it all I changed jobs. I've spent the last year planning, worrying and stressing out, and not sleeping very well. I knew I get drained and worn down a little, but since the wedding the end of June things have slowed down a lot. I've been getting more sleep, eating better and don't have as much to worry about. The problem is, I don't seem to be bouncing back. I'm still exhausted all the time, and it's affecting every aspect of my life. I'm not getting back into the activities that I use to like to do that I finally have time for again, I'm barely keeping up at work, and worst of all I'm too tired for sex as often as my husband or I would like. 

I'd really appreciate any suggestions. Do any of you take any vitamins you'd recommend? I lost 55 pounds over the last year so I don't really need a "diet" but if anyone has tried a nutritional plan that gave them extra energy I'd sure be willing to listen. I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You burned yourself out, you aren't 20 anymore and you're wondering why you haven't bounced back yet? It's only JULY. 

You also may be slightly depressed now that the hoopla is all over. You know kind of let down. I used to feel that way every April 16th (I'm a CPA). There is all this build up and adrenaline then BAM it's over. Used to take me a few months to recover from tax season.

My sincere advice is be kind to yourself. I am worried about your marriage though. Try not to let the sex slide. A marital problem on top of all this won't help you much. KWIM?


----------



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

Make an appt. with the doc to do a full blood panel, it will show if you are lacking in any nutrients, that way you can know exactly what you need. If the bloods come back fine, then it could be just change of lifestyle, you've had a lot of changes and a lot going on. If you force yourself to do some regular exercise, that could help tremendously.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

have you had your testosterone levels checked? Sounds like thats what it may be to me.
Stress certainly doesnt help you. Maybe you are having a little depression, that can affect everything, thinking, motivation, sleeping, energy, eating etc. Living in general!
Those are many syptoms that i had faced for depression and i couldnt focus on anything i always felt stupid. just stupid in everything really. But go to the doctor and have him check your testosterone!!! maybe something going on there!

Oh and, excersise is a good release too. maybe just a good 30 minutes a day for you!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Exercise. Gets the blood (and your brain) moving, and the endorphins make you feel better and have energy.

And VACATION. You sound like you really need to get away somewhere you can relax, see new things, recharge. Something that definitely doesn't require a lot of planning, though.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

norajane said:


> Exercise. Gets the blood (and your brain) moving, and the endorphins make you feel better and have energy.
> 
> And VACATION. You sound like you really need to get away somewhere you can relax, see new things, recharge. Something that definitely doesn't require a lot of planning, though.


That will put some excitement in his life!! VACATION! who doesnt love one?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with norajane. Exercise gets me going, and then I am good until about 11pm and I fall into bed. Luckily my H and I are afternoon sex lovers, so it doesn't affect that at all. Have you thought about moving up the time that you are intimate with him? Nothing wrong with some afternoon nookie!


----------



## LastUnicorn (Jul 10, 2012)

Might be time for a physical, with blood work as Camihuml already suggested. Last one I had showed I was critically low on iron, calcium, c and d3, though my regular diet had plenty of all of those. I just wasn't absorbing enough from food. Get physical checked out first!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Some good advise and observations....you could be a little depressed (sometimes it just happens). Make sure you talk to your husband about this so he knows it isn't an issue with your relationship. Also, eat a healthy diet and exercise-----and make sure you are getting enough rest/sleep. Atleast a mini-vacation might lift those spirits (and get some sex/connection) going too.
Good luck!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice ladies. I did make an appt for a physical. It's been way to long since my last one anyway. H and I also went for a nice long brisk walk last night, which isn't exactly vigorous exercise, but it is a start and I did seem to sleep a little better.
I don't really think I'm depressed. My mood is actually very good, which makes being so tired even more frustrating. I have been making sure to talk to my husband about what's going on, and he's been terrific. He thinks like Mavash, that I just got so burnt out that it's going to take longer to bounce back. His theory is that it will take as many nights of good sleep to feel completely better as it took nights of very little sleep to feel this bad. Not much chance for afternoon sex for us though, I work until atleast 5 and H works until atleast 6, so by the time we both get home we're starving, we eat, and it's full on evening. We still make time though, just only 3 or 4 times a week and mostly on the weekend instead of most every day like we use to.


----------

